# I want a wind turbine, but am limited to 28' max height



## HiouchiDump (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a place near the Washington coast and the wind never stops blowing. The average wind speed is around 8MPH at roof level, but we get a few hours every afternoon where the wind predictably rises into the 15-20MPH range, and often much higher in the fall and winter.

So, I'd like to put a turbine or two in place to supplement my small solar set-up (it is a supplemental system on battery storage, not inter-tie). The problem is that code limits me to a total height of 28' and it is very unlikely I can get an exception.

As I understand it, this gives me two problems. Firstly, it limits me only to small turbines, which don't seem to have great reputations. Secondly, it puts the turbine at a height where it will experience more turbulence.

I would be happy if I could get even 20-25 watts out of the system on average (of course, more would be better). This would enable to me to charge batteries when there is no sun.

Is this realistic? If so, what turbines would you look at? The Air-X appears to be the only common turbine in the right size category, but almost everything I have read about it is negative.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Is this a zoning code, homeowners covenant, or what?


----------



## HiouchiDump (Sep 18, 2004)

It is a zoning restriction.


----------



## John Hill (May 12, 2002)

If you are faced with low height and turbulent wind I suggest looking at a vertical axis turbine. They dont care which direction the wind comes from and have a good capture area for their height.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I found this a while back and thought it was kinda neat. Maybe it'll give you a little food for thought..

http://www.macarthurmusic.com/johnkwilson/MakingasimpleSavoniuswindturbine.htm


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi 12V,

I'm not sure what this says about the AIR's reliability, but here is a picture I took of an AIR on a short tower along the highway -- powering some pipeline equipment.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Wind/airfor12v.htm

The main complaint I have heard about the AIR's mounted to a house on a short tower is the noise they make.

Gary


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Put some big effort into getting a variation from the zoning idiots.

I shure would not last long at a location with that kind of nonsense . . . . . .have you thought of moving . . .??

The air-x will disapoint you.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

John Hill said:


> If you are faced with low height and turbulent wind I suggest looking at a vertical axis turbine. They dont care which direction the wind comes from and have a good capture area for their height.


I have posted about VAWT's here before and never got a rise out of anyone. A guy by the name of Ed Lens is working on a very nice setup now. It's called the Lens Turbine.










He has come along much further on it now and I believe he is about to begin selling them. This one can be mounted on a roof or multiple units can go on a short tower. This was last years model, this years looks even better. He's getting his voltages up nicely.

www.windstuffnow.com


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i like that windstuffnow site.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

28' measured from where? If you put a 28' tower on a 50' mound of dirt, would you be in violation?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Realizing this is simply my two cents....we have an airx- it is not noisy in fact it makes a very pleasant whisshing sound in high winds. I figure if I get even half of the 400 watts touted it is worth the cost as it is equal to two 120 watt solar panels or less. I really like the idea of the wind gen. and wish I could afford a bigger one! sis


----------

